# Agrandir une fenetre de safari...



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Pourquoi, quand on clic sur la boule verte (+) en haut à gauche d'une fenêtre de safari, iTunes ou encore iPhoto la fenêtre ne s'agrandit elle pas jusqu'à correspondre à la taille de l'écran ????

Cette fonction donne toujours un résultat aléatoire mais jamais celui qu'on attend...

Je ne comprend pas !!!


----------



## dmo95 (16 Août 2009)

Tu es sur OS X, tu n'es plus sur Windows, par conséquent il faut s'adapter et oublier les réflexes d'utilisateur Windows... En gros le + permet de recadrer la fenêtre dans sa forme la plus optimisée, typiquement pour une fenêtre safari, Safari analysera la page, y trouvera la valeur de la largeur de celle-ci et adaptera la largeur de la fenêtre à celle de la taille. C'est pourquoi le rendu est assez aléatoire, mais souvent optimisé...

Je te conseil vivement de prendre le système tel qu'il est, et non d'essayer de conserver les réflexes de windows user, sinon tu ne l'exploitera pas comme il se doit !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Et si il a envie d'avoir une fenêtre plein écran ?

Tu peux utiliser ceci : javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Je suis sur mac depuis 20 ans 

Je trouve juste bizarre que cette commande ne fonctionne pas de façon plus logique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2009)

E-Play a dit:


> Je suis sur mac depuis 20 ans
> 
> Je trouve juste bizarre que cette commande ne fonctionne pas de façon plus logique...



Si tu trouves qu'agrandir à la taille de l'écran est logique, tu devrais envisager de passer sous Windows, parce que c'est très "windowsien", comme logique, ça ! 

Sur Mac, lorsqu'on clique sur le bouton d'agrandissement, il re-dimensionne la fenêtre de façon qu'elle atteigne la taille optimale, et ce quelle que soit la fenêtre (c'est Mac OS qui décide ça, ça n'est pas l'application, que ce soit Safari, le Finder ou toute autre application même "non Apple" !

Bon cela dit, là, le sujet c'est Safari, et Safari, on n'en parle pas dans "Applications" ! On déménage !


----------

